# Weiterbildung zum Industriemeister



## Borivoi (29 Juni 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen, was die Weiterbildung zum Industriemeister angeht. Dazu hatte ich mich auf https://www.industriemeister.net/ zwar ein wenig belesen, hätte allerdings noch fragen. Gerade was die Auswahl der Schule angeht. Die Vorraussetzungen würde ich - soweit ich das dort gelesen hatte - erfüllen. Allerdings bin ich mir nun, wie bereits erwähnt, unsicher was die Schulwahl angeht. Da ich nebenher weiterhin arbeite würde für mich wohl nur die Fernschule in Frage kommen. Allerdings finde ich Fernunterricht nicht so wirklich übermittelnd. Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Kann Fernunterricht wirklich mit normalem Unterricht gleich gesetzt werden?

LG


----------



## MFreiberger (30 Juni 2020)

Moin Borivoi,

man könnte etwas ketzerisch darauf antworten: Frag doch die Schüler, die wegen der Corona-Krise "Fernschule" hatten .

Aber im Ernst: Am Ende kommt es auf Dein Engagement und das der Lehrkräfte an. 

Wer hat denn behauptet, dass Fernunterricht mit normalem (Präsenz-)unterricht gleichgesetzt werden kann? Es ist nicht das Gleiche, also kann es auch nicht gleichgesetzt werden. Mit dem Abschluss erreichst Du die gleichen Berechtigungen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Du auch gleich qualifiziert bist. 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## 3.#6 (30 Juni 2020)

Moin,
ich habe das von 1991- 94 berufsbegleitend gemacht, das war manchmal recht stressig 2 Tage in der Woche +Samstags die Schulbank drücken, aber ich denke im Fernunterricht muss man sehr viel mehr diszipliniert sein. Vorteil in der Schule sehe ich klar, falls Fragen auftreten kann man direkt da drauf eingehen; wobei ich nicht weiss wie das bei Fernunterricht gehandhabt würde.


----------



## Mrtain (30 Juni 2020)

Ich habe 2015 meinen Techniker im Fernstudium bei der DAA gemacht. Ging damals leider nicht anders, da ich im Schichtdienst gearbeitet habe. Es gab allerdings im Grundstudium Samstags  Unterricht für Mathe und Physik etc. Der Besuch des Unterrichts war aber keine Pflicht. 

*Positiv*:
-Zeitplanung ist sehr flexibel 


*Negativ
*- ich fand das Material nicht sehr gut. Sekundärliteratur war nötig
- wenig Kontakt mit Dozenten im Fachstudium 
- es erfordert einiges an Disziplin, konsequent dabei zu bleiben (zumindest für mich )


----------



## Mrtain (30 Juni 2020)

Die Sache mit der Qualifikation hängt meiner Meinung nach nicht von der Unterrichtsform ab...


----------



## GLT (1 Juli 2020)

3.#6 schrieb:


> ich habe das von 1991- 94 berufsbegleitend gemacht, das war manchmal recht stressig 2 Tage in der Woche +Samstags die Schulbank drücken,


Industriemeister berufsbegleitend 3 Jahre?
Stressig wegen 2-3x Schule die Woche und während den üblichen Ferienzeiten ohnehin Pause?

ymmd


----------



## 3.#6 (2 Juli 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> ymmd



Hilf mir auf die Sprünge: Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Juli 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Industriemeister berufsbegleitend 3 Jahre?
> Stressig wegen 2-3x Schule die Woche und während den üblichen Ferienzeiten ohnehin Pause?
> 
> ymmd


Nein, stressig (In meinem Fall 4 Jahre Abendschule bis zum Techniker), weil man nach einem 8-9h (oder länger) Arbeitstag noch zur Schule fahren muss, und sich dort nochmals ein paar Stunden konzentrieren muss. Stressig, weil, mal abgesehen von der Ferienzeit, aufgrund des Samstagsunterrichts die Wochenenden ziemlich kaputt sind. Stressig, weil in der Zeit die Familie zu kurz kommt, da man neben dem Unterricht auch noch lernen muss. Stressig, weil man den Stoff nacharbeiten muss wenn man mal auf Montage musste.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Juli 2020)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Hilf mir auf die Sprünge: Was willst du damit sagen?


ymmd steht für you mal my day. GLT findet die Vorstellung, dass Abenschule über mehrere Jahre stressig ist wohl sehr amüsant.
Ich unterstelle eigentlich niemanden voreilig etwas, aber in dem Fall behaupte ich mal, er hat leider überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon er schreibt. Wie in #8 schon erwähnt, habe ich den "Spass" vier Jahre mitgemacht und das war für alle Beteiligten (Meine Familie inbegriffen) nicht einfach.


----------



## 3.#6 (2 Juli 2020)

...und danach war man verblüfft von der plötzlich vorhandenen freien Zeit


----------



## Mrtain (2 Juli 2020)

3.#6 schrieb:


> ...und danach war man verblüfft von der plötzlich vorhandenen freien Zeit



Kann ich zu *ACK* zustimmen


----------



## thomass5 (2 Juli 2020)

Was hast du für einen Schulabschluss? Mit Abitur könntest du auch über ein Studium nachdenken. Es gibt diverse Hochschulen die dies auch auf Teilzeit anbieten. Es ist auch anstrengend, aber ich würde es jederzeit wieder tun.


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> GLT findet die Vorstellung, dass Abenschule über mehrere Jahre stressig ist wohl sehr amüsant.


Amüsant finde ich eher das "Gejammer".
Ich bezog mich zwar in 1. Linie darauf, 2-3x7Woche für einen Industriemeister, Maßnahmenzeit>2 Jahre (also mit auch entsprechend Ferienzeiten während der Maßnahme), aber auch jede andere, derart gestaltete Fortbildungsmaßnahme lässt mich schmunzeln, wenn da jemand gar arg "jammert".

Das sehen übrigens meine ehemaligen "Leidenskollegen"  ebenso; die haben schliesslich erlebt, wie man eine Ausbildung (1 Jahr Vollzeitschule oder 2 Jahre berufsbegleitend) auch in knapp 1 Jahr berufsbegleitend absolvieren kann - da gibt es (außer ein Schultag fällt auf Feiertage) keinen einzigen "freien" Tag mehr und auch Sonntage fallen da mal zum Opfer. Urlaub (als Lern-/Erholungszeit) ist in der Zeit natürlich 0,0 - den trägt man nur ein, damit man zur Schule (Wochenblock) erscheinen kann.

Nach so einem Erlebnis ist eine Fortbildung mit 2-3x/Woche, während der Ferienzeit frei, quasi Entspannung pur - das geht schon fast nebenbei mit.
Auch hier spreche ich aus Erfahrung.



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> aber in dem Fall behaupte ich mal, er hat leider überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon er schreibt


Da sieht man mal, wie man sich irren kann - und somit doch voreilig im Urteil ist.


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2020)

3.#6 schrieb:


> ...und danach war man verblüfft von der plötzlich vorhandenen freien Zeit



Und macht weiter, weil man feststellt, die Zeit ist ja da.


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Juli 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Amüsant finde ich eher das "Gejammer"..
> ....
> Nach so einem Erlebnis ist eine Fortbildung mit 2-3x/Woche, während der Ferienzeit frei, quasi Entspannung pur - das geht schon fast nebenbei mit.
> Auch hier spreche ich aus Erfahrung.


Dann kann man Dich nur beglückwünschen, dass das für Dich berufsbegleitend so entspannend war. Ich kann nur wiederholen, dass viele meiner Klassenkameraden und auch ich das definitiv nicht als entspannend empfunden haben, sondern als ziemlich anstrengend. Ich bin auch weiterhin der Meinung, dass Deine Aussage, soweit ich sie nicht missverstanden habe, es bei allen ähnlich gestalteten Fortbildungsmaßnahmen, sprich berufsbegleitenden, ähnlich entspannt sei, egal um was es geht, von einer gewissen Unkenntnis/Unerfahrenheit zeugt.
Ich weiß nicht um welche Fortbildung es bei Dir speziell ging, aber bei mir war es die Ausbildung zum staatlich geprüften Techniker. Der Stoff ist relativ anspruchsvoll und man musste das Vermittelte oft nachbereiten, außerdem konnten einige von uns wegen Montage nicht immer am Unterricht teilnehmen und mussten das dann nachholen. Und die Technikerarbeit am Ende hat sich auch nicht von selbst gemacht und hat mehrere Wochen die gesamte Freizeit in Anspruch genommen.​
Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2020)

Gewisse Unkenntnis/Unerfahrenheit sehe ich da eher bei einer anderen Person.

Als Auszug:
E-Meister (HwK) dauert berufsbegleitend 2 Jahre, in Vollzeit (Meisterschule, nix arbeiten) 1 Jahr - gemacht in 1 Jahr berufsbegleitend (WE, Abend, Blöcke) nebenher, während ca. 16kDM (kein Tippfehler) auf dem Spiel stehen, Durchfallquote der Maßnahme >30%, während man als Projektleitung ohnehin schon keinen 8h-Tag (sondern wesentlich mehr) hat und wegen dem Samstag Schule, dann noch Sonntags ran darf, wenn man da grad nicht auch in der Bildungsstätte verweilte.

Und komm mir nicht mit zusätzlichen "Belastungen" Ehepartner, Kinder, Hausbau, Aufbau einer Firma und Angestellte - das Repertoire ist durch.

Deswegen verbleibe ich - reines Gejammer.


----------



## Mrtain (3 Juli 2020)

Erstmal: Respekt vor der Leistung! Auch wenn ich noch niemals von solch einer Möglichkeit gehört habe. Interesse halber, wie alt warst du während der Fortbildung und hast du danach weiter gemacht?




GLT schrieb:


> Und komm mir nicht mit zusätzlichen "Belastungen" Ehepartner, Kinder, Hausbau, Aufbau einer Firma und Angestellte - das Repertoire ist durch.



Warum? Du scheinst keine dieser Belastung während deiner Fortbildung gehabt zu haben?



GLT schrieb:


> Deswegen verbleibe ich - reines Gejammer.



Die einen jammern, die anderen prahlen...


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Juli 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Erstmal: Respekt vor der Leistung! Auch wenn ich noch niemals von solch einer Möglichkeit gehört habe. Interesse halber, wie alt warst du während der Fortbildung und hast du danach weiter gemacht?


Ich fühle mich mal angesprochen. Ich war schon etwas älter (fast 31 am Anfang und 33 1/2 am Ende). Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich eigentlich aus einer völlig anderen Ecke komme. Ich bin gelernter Chemiefacharbeiter, habe nach meiner Lehre (1989) aber keine wirkliche Arbeit gefunden und dann von 1991-1993 eine Umschulung zum Kommunikationselektroniker in Hamburg gemacht. Danach fing ich als Techniker und Verkäufer im ITK-Handel an und habe mich dann mit einem Geschäftspartner selbstständig gemacht. Nach meinem Ausstieg aus der Firma bin ich dann nach ein paar Zwischenstationen im Maschinenbau gelandet wo ich dann (Weil es so spaßig und easy ist) in der Abendschule den staatlich geprüften Techniker Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik gemacht habe. Leider hat mein Arbeitgeber zum Ende der Technikerausbildung von 1000 Angestellten 400 gekündigt unter anderem auch mir, darum habe ich mich gezwungenermaßen selbstständig gemacht und bin es noch heute. Zunächst habe ich dann Kunden eher in ITK-Angelegenheiten beraten und Artikel aus dem Bereich verkauft, installiert und gewartet, aber seit 2008 betreue ich hauptsächlich Industriekunden und unterstütze diese bei der SPS-Programmierung, der Inbetriebnahme und Wartung von Industrieanlagen. Da diese meistens in Süddeutschland sitzen bin ich die letzten Jahre jede Woche zwischen den Kunden und meiner Heimat gependelt. Seit April diesen Jahres habe ich (glücklicherweise) einen heimatnahen Auftrag und kann meiner Familie wieder jeden Tag auf den Wecker gehen.


----------



## Mrtain (3 Juli 2020)

@oliver
Das ist ein interessanter Werdegang. Du hattest das mit der Kündigung schon mal in einem Post erwähnt. Dein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber war in der Holzindustrie tätig oder?


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Juli 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Dein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber war in der Holzindustrie tätig oder?


Ja, die IMA Klessmann.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## GLT (3 Juli 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Die einen jammern, die anderen prahlen...


Da Du mich ja damit direkt ansprechen möchtest - nein, ich habe es nicht nötig zu prahlen - es soll nur aufzeigen, aus welchem Sichtwinkel ich derlei Kommunikationen sehe.
Und Deine Schlüsse liegen halt auch komplett falsch.


----------



## 3.#6 (3 Juli 2020)

Damit dürfte der TE jetzt genug Informationen haben.

BTW war das dieses Forum, wo es eine Rubrik "Schwanzvergleich" gab?


----------



## Borivoi (3 Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und vor allem auch persönlichen Erfahrungen. Dass eine Weiterbildung neben der normalen Arbeit stressig ist, denke ich mir. Da bin ich auch nicht blauäugig. Mir ging es nur darum, ob sich Fern- oder Abendschule (wo der Unterricht ja normal anders vermittelt wird, als eben auf normalem Wege) anbieten oder ob man es sich damit nur wesentlich schwerer macht.

Gruß


----------



## Mrtain (3 Juli 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Da Du mich ja damit direkt ansprechen möchtest - nein, ich habe es nicht nötig zu prahlen - es soll nur aufzeigen, aus welchem Sichtwinkel ich derlei Kommunikationen sehe.
> Und Deine Schlüsse liegen halt auch komplett falsch.



Und warum kann man seine Sichtweise nicht normal kommunizieren, ohne dabei anderen auf den Schlips zu treten wollen/müssen? Sieh es als lieb gemeinten Wink mit dem Tonfall 

Gruß


----------



## Mrtain (3 Juli 2020)

Borivoi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und vor allem auch persönlichen Erfahrungen. Dass eine Weiterbildung neben der normalen Arbeit stressig ist, denke ich mir. Da bin ich auch nicht blauäugig. Mir ging es nur darum, ob sich Fern- oder Abendschule (wo der Unterricht ja normal anders vermittelt wird, als eben auf normalem Wege) anbieten oder ob man es sich damit nur wesentlich schwerer macht.
> 
> Gruß



Wenn ich es nochmal würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich diesmal die Abendschule wählen. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg 👍


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (4 Juli 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Amüsant finde ich eher das "Gejammer".
> Ich bezog mich zwar in 1. Linie darauf, 2-3x7Woche für einen Industriemeister, Maßnahmenzeit>2 Jahre (also mit auch entsprechend Ferienzeiten während der Maßnahme), aber auch jede andere, derart gestaltete Fortbildungsmaßnahme lässt mich schmunzeln, wenn da jemand gar arg "jammert".
> 
> Das sehen übrigens meine ehemaligen "Leidenskollegen"  ebenso; die haben schliesslich erlebt, wie man eine Ausbildung (1 Jahr Vollzeitschule oder 2 Jahre berufsbegleitend) auch in knapp 1 Jahr berufsbegleitend absolvieren kann - da gibt es (außer ein Schultag fällt auf Feiertage) keinen einzigen "freien" Tag mehr und auch Sonntage fallen da mal zum Opfer. Urlaub (als Lern-/Erholungszeit) ist in der Zeit natürlich 0,0 - den trägt man nur ein, damit man zur Schule (Wochenblock) erscheinen kann.
> ...





Darf man fragen, welchen Ausbildungsberuf du erlernt hast mit dieser Ausbildungskonstellation bei 1 Jahr berufsbegleitend?


----------

